# Eclipse erkennt die 3D API nicht!



## Guest (13. Okt 2006)

Hallo,

wollte ein bischen mit der 3D API expirementieren. Hab auch die Java 3D API heruntergeladen und
installiert, aber in Eclipse erkennt er die Import der Klassen:


```
import javax.media.j3d.*; 
import javax.vecmath.*; 
import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.*;   
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.ColorCube;   
import com.sun.j3d.utils.behaviors.vp.*;
```

nicht.

In Netbeans klappt alles wunderbar. Muss ich in Eclipse noch irgendwas einbinden??


Gruß
-Patrick


----------



## Campino (14. Okt 2006)

ja, die entsprechende jar-datei, wenn die nicht im classpath ist...


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2006)

jo, danke!!!


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2006)

und wie bind ich die dateien ein? bzw woher bekomm ich dies jar dateien? hab das slebe problem... die .exe von der sun microsystems site hab ich shcon isntalliert aber nützt nix. dachte ab eclipse 3.2 wär java3d schon integriert ???
greetz der goshu


----------



## Gast (6. Dez 2006)

wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte... 

habe eclipse 3.2 
jdk-1_5_0_10-windows-i586-p.exe
und java3d-1_4_0_01-windows-i586.exe
installiert! 

diese pakete kann eclipse aber nicht finden:

import javax.media.j3d.*;
import javax.vecmath.*;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.universe.SimpleUniverse;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.applet.MainFrame;
import com.sun.j3d.utils.geometry.Text2D;



was mach ich falsch? ich brauch das fürn projekt und das is mal echt beschissen sowas...

hoffe auf shcnelle antwort.

greetz


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2006)

Mach mal bei den Projekteigenschaften Build Path -> Add External Archives und für dann aus deinem [JDK-Ordner]\jre\lib\ext - Ordner die vecmath.jar und die j3d***.jar hinzu.


----------



## Gast (6. Dez 2006)

ok sauber das hat schonmal geklappt. nun bekomm ich aber beim ausführen meiner klasse folgende fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no j3dcore-ogl in java.library.path
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1682)
	at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:822)
	at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:993)
	at javax.media.j3d.MasterControl$5.run(MasterControl.java:838)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at javax.media.j3d.MasterControl.loadLibraries(MasterControl.java:821)
	at javax.media.j3d.VirtualUniverse.<clinit>(VirtualUniverse.java:252)
	at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.<clinit>(Canvas3D.java:3884)
	at test.test.ExtendedSimpleAnimation3d.<init>(ExtendedSimpleAnimation3d.java:31)
	at test.test.ExtendedSimpleAnimation3d.main(ExtendedSimpleAnimation3d.java:70)


liegt wohl noch immer an den paketen oder ?? kann mir jmd helfen ???


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2006)

Da fehlt eindeutig irgendeine dll... Ich weiß aber jetzt erstmal nicht, was du da machen kannst. Die dlls sollten eigentlich vom Installer richtig eingerichtet werden.


----------

